# Scarborough Monday 21 May 07 (North Brisbane)



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

It looks as though the wind will be kind enough for taming the Scarborough Snapper. I would expect to be at the car park a bit South of the Scarborough Hotel about 0500 or a bit before. Tide not particularly extreme. It seems as though I have not been out for four weeks. Muscles are hurting already....hmmm.

cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good luck Andybear
I'm almost tempted to give myself another RDO and come and join you 8) .

Went out this morning and only caught a 1 flat head (40 cm) and a few various under size fish. I blamed all those bloody stink boats, but Seabear (any relation?) reckons its a down to the celestial charts and went out and did the afternoon session. Be interesting to see how he went :? .


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Did all right Paul and right on que with the predicted bite times of 2pm on the out going tide.
2 snapper within 1/2 hr of each other.Both about 2.5kgs.At the location I showed you just straight out infront of the launch area at about 1000/1200 mtrs out.
They were hungry as for my Snap-backs.They only had crushed shell in their guts.
Will be going out this Saturday for a daybreak launch.Best bite times at 6.30am.

Cheers Tez.


----------

